# I said I would be world famous round here



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

http://www.staysure.co.uk/lifestyle/newsletter-articles/may-2015/turn-left-at-dunkirk :wink2:

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Wahay! Really enjoyed reading that. Just remember I knew you on the way up before you were famous. You will change, they always do. :crying:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Great read Ray, I am sorry to say we have left it too late ourselves, not through age though.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm impressed that your wife caught that bleedin' great fish with nowt but a kiddies net!!!:wink2:

Caulkhead


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> I'm impressed that your wife caught that bleedin' great fish with nowt but a kiddies net!!!:wink2:
> 
> Caulkhead


Yeah. The only one Ray caught doesnt look real to me.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well done Ray. Never too late to add to the experience list.

Ray.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

excellent!:grin2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I suspect that, being married to Ray, Sandra will never truly retire from being a psychiatric nurse.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I suspect that, being married to Ray, Sandra will never truly retire from being a psychiatric nurse.


You're a hard man tuggy, BTW Jodrell bank was good :wink2: :wink2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Of course I'm a hard man, I used to be a sailor.:kiss:


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Super read Ray.

Food for thought for our own retirement,


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Of course I'm a hard man, I used to be a sailor.:kiss:


I need to keep my bucket closer, nearly missed that time.

Penny dropped yet Geoffers?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Of course, Kev. I stopped the texting 'cos you were interupting my tea, and then I forgot. I'm deeply sorry for ignoring you.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Of course, Kev. I stopped the texting 'cos you were interupting my tea, and then I forgot. I'm deeply sorry for ignoring you.


Am I supposed to believe that >


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Good stuff that.


Good reliable engine the 2.8jtd you have.


Croatia best by a mile then, we will have to venture there.


Paul.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Just used Staysure for a trip to Jersey (not in the Motorhome) and they keep sending me emails & post, will have to read it rather than re-cycle.
I am just a year from officially retiring but my wife ( she who pays all the bills) has several years to go, think we will have to wait for our big adventure!

Barry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Super account of what was obviously an excellent experience, well done.

PS I would love your signature please (on the bottom right hand corner of a cheque please....!)

Mind you, after that trip your bank account is probably in need of some resuscitation.......

Best wishes,

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Super account of what was obviously an excellent experience, well done.
> 
> PS I would love your signature please (on the bottom right hand corner of a cheque please....!)
> 
> ...


No we used money we naturally get each through out the year, and moved on when the money went in the bank, so if we were at home or abroad we would spend it just the same, we took a couple of thousand out of the bank account for a float but still came back solvent..

Not using camp sites and toll roads saved a ton of money, using them we would have been skint!.. So if you are careful it is very do-able.

ray.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Am I supposed to believe that >


Not really.:crazy:


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

I came here to post what a great read ..................... now I'm off to re read it again


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray and Sandra

Well done you two, and thanks for the article.

Sounds like a great trip. 

I agree about the cost if one is wildcamping and no toll roads, and especially about seeing more if one goes through the local settlements where the natives live. Motorways are more like speeding through an area on a train - you cannot get out to see something interesting that you spot.

We find that when we are touring we also spend about the same as at home, except when we are doing the long trip to UK (2000 miles round trip for MOT) where a lot diesel is drunk in a few days. We normally only cover 25-50 miles between stops and then not every day of course. I reckon we might spend a bit more than your €1,000 pm - maybe we drink more wine? But we could still cover it from income, pension and rents.

We are just waiting for the oppurtunity to do something similar - maybe not a year continuusly, because I think Basia would want to fly back to visit family, but at the moment family commitments(elderly Mother) limit our trips to 3-4 weeks. However we have planned Poland-Germany-France-UK(MOT)/storage. Then ferry to Spain-Pyrenees-France/storage/Germany Poland. About 10 weeks in all, so we cannot really complain, just the flying back is a pain.

I would be interested to know how you would compare the trip to your diving trips in the past?

Geoff


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Cost for a diving trip.

To do what we do now it would cost between 4 divers on my rib with a 130hp Yamaha outboard







, we usually went round the back of the rigs 40 miles offshore out of Bridlington, fuel would be about 30 galls at say a fiver, launch £15. = £165.00 div by four = £41.00 plus my gas for rebreather and lime for the scrubber about £10. plus getting to and back from Brid towing the rib from Wakefield £ 60.00 shared between two in my jeep, so to me it would be about £ 80 for a dive to 50 odd meters for about an hour including fizzing off, and sometimes when we got out on site the wreck Genie has moved the bloody thing and we can't find it, miss the tide and turn round and come back in shore..

Still it takes the best part of a day getting there, out to the dive site, having the dive and getting back home and washing down the boat and rebreather.. Sandra appreciated the lobsters we caught though!..


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray

Sorry, I was not clear - I meant the experience not the cost, although that was interesting.

Geoff


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Diving has taken me all over the world, and let's face it where can you go and truthfully say no one else has been or seen what you have seen... Between the two it's chalk and cheese, but diving has been my life for the last 40 odd years, pity I am now to old to do it, I least I acknowledge I am, a lot don't and get into a spot of bover!, I am sure I can chuck a tank on my back and potter about, but I am a technical diver with my re breather specialising going down to the plug hole where the best wrecks are, so rather than go backwards it's time to hang up the flippers..

So now I will get my kick on route whatever, going to where ever and anyway I have a new set of mates through motor homes, and still have my old diving mates which I met again on Wednesday just gone when it was our clubs 40th anniversary, and a lot of our old members came along and we had loads of photos and videos of us from the past, we were all young men and woman, but now alas just old foggies ..

ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray

Thanks for that. I was sorry when you first told us you felt you had to give up diving, but as you said probably wise.

For sure you are not an 'old fogey' if you still have the adventure in you to do a year round Europe.

What next lad?

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont think any of the chaps and chappeses I have met on here especially you, Ray and Sandra could ever be classed as old foggies!! Not many would be brave enough to take on that kind of year long adventure. 

I have a second hand Snorkel you can buy if you like. Should be ok for pottering around Bridlington Harbour.  Still got a few miles left in it.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Of course I'm a hard man, I used to be a sailor.:kiss:


...and a hard man is good to find!:surprise:

Great read, Ray!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Excellent Ray and Sandra

Sandra


----------

